# What color should I get next?



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

no I am not really getting another .... My dad took these today and i couldn't resist because they came out so cute.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

They are all adorable! Jake is my favorite though love his sweet face


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> They are all adorable! Jake is my favorite though love his sweet face


Thanks. Penny is my moms. I love both of my poos but Jake is every bit as sweet as he looks. (Willow is the devil in disguise :devil


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Thanks. Penny is my moms. I love both of my poos but Jake is every bit as sweet as he looks. (Willow is the devil in disguise :devil


She sounds like Molly ....her new hobby is eating dandelions ewwwww...guess cause she has no clue what they are. She hasn't experienced the spring as we got her in the winter. At least Willow smells the flowers ha!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> She sounds like Molly ....her new hobby is eating dandelions ewwwww...guess cause she has no clue what they are. She hasn't experienced the spring as we got her in the winter. At least Willow smells the flowers ha!


I just didn't post the picture of her eating it or her little yellow face after  She is currently running around the house beating up Jake. He takes a lot of guff from her. 

here she is licking her chops after the first taste


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh Donna . . . you do make me laugh!!! Jake and Willow remind me sooo much of Sami and Carley, he is so very passive and submitting, always sweet . . . and Carley is always Miss Bossy pants!!! She is definately little Miss Devil!! Always jumping on him and biting ears and asking for another go!! They are all 3 so adorable!! Penny reminds me of Carley with that beautiful coloring . . Willow is catching up in size! And precious Jake is one of my FAVORITE boys!! So cute . . I always want to kiss his nose!!


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

All three are adorable, but Jake's perfectly groomed little face is to die for!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci said:


> Oh Donna . . . you do make me laugh!!! Jake and Willow remind me sooo much of Sami and Carley, he is so very passive and submitting, always sweet . . . and Carley is always Miss Bossy pants!!! She is definately little Miss Devil!! Always jumping on him and biting ears and asking for another go!! They are all 3 so adorable!! Penny reminds me of Carley with that beautiful coloring . . Willow is catching up in size! And precious Jake is one of my FAVORITE boys!! So cute . . I always want to kiss his nose!!


She really is catching up. She goes tomorrow for her final shots. Can't wait to be able to take her all about. One you move closer maybe we will all be able to get together sometime. (Not Penny as she gets too cars sick but J & W would be up to the ride) I am trying hard to get together with our Canadian friends in June!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Stela12 said:


> All three are adorable, but Jake's perfectly groomed little face is to die for!


I agree his face is perfect!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I just didn't post the picture of her eating it or her little yellow face after  She is currently running around the house beating up Jake. He takes a lot of guff from her.
> 
> here she is licking her chops after the first taste


She is sweet!! Glad to hear that Molly isn't the only one with a dandelion addiction She ate two today on our walk would of been more but caught her on time


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Nanci said:


> Oh Donna . . . you do make me laugh!!! Jake and Willow remind me sooo much of Sami and Carley, he is so very passive and submitting, always sweet . . . and Carley is always Miss Bossy pants!!! She is definately little Miss Devil!! Always jumping on him and biting ears and asking for another go!! They are all 3 so adorable!! Penny reminds me of Carley with that beautiful coloring . . Willow is catching up in size! And precious Jake is one of my FAVORITE boys!! So cute . . I always want to kiss his nose!!


My two are exactly the same 
Bess is a devil and definitely the boss, poor old Merlin just sits there and lets her take all his chews and toys off of him and then she lays on them all so he can't get them.
He's just so sweet and gentle with her even when she's trying to jump on his back and bite his ears.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

They are just gorgeous!! Jake and Wollows little button noses are awfully cute in that photo! Reds are always feisty!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Your pack of 'poos looks absolutely lovely - four would be a nice even number (?) a boy brown roan? Perhaps for your parents 
Incidentally I don't think the boys complain because actually they love the attention and then they get sympathy and special little treats for being 'good boys' who are kind and tolerant of their naughty little sisters. It is a win win situation for them


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Your pack of 'poos looks absolutely lovely - four would be a nice even number (?) a boy brown roan? Perhaps for your parents
> Incidentally I don't think the boys complain because actually they love the attention and then they get sympathy and special little treats for being 'good boys' who are kind and tolerant of their naughty little sisters. It is a win win situation for them


I think you may be on to something there!!!! We do have special Jake treats 
My parents can't handle another as Penny is a handful. She is very high energy. You can throw the ball 100 times and she barks for more. I have never been sad that they picked her over Jake. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

In answer to your question about what colour should you get next, I have a pale cream one with ginger bits who obligingly changes her colour quite frequently, I could ship her out to you!

This photo was taken late in the afternoon before we were about to go away in our very small motorhome - she had been bathed and trimmed just the day before ready for the trip She had to have another bath, and you can see that Jenna has disowned her. Not that 'posher than Margot' was a lot better, it just didn't show! She had to have another bath too.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Von said:


> In answer to your question about what colour should you get next, I have a pale cream one with ginger bits who obligingly changes her colour quite frequently, I could ship her out to you!
> 
> This photo was taken late in the afternoon before we were about to go away in our very small motorhome - she had been bathed and trimmed just the day before ready for the trip She had to have another bath, and you can see that Jenna has disowned her. Not that 'posher than Margot' was a lot better, it just didn't show! She had to have another bath too.


OMG I love it. I love J and her look of disapproval. Funny hubby wants to wait four years then get an English cockapoo golden color. guess we will have to move to England

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Brilliant pictures - Soo cute (and love von's pics too). I know of an English Golden Cockapoo not a million miles from me now! his availability in 4 years may depend on behaviour until then!! not really, you know I wouldn't part with my 'golden boy'. xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Donna - just googled, there is an English Cocker spaniel club of America, so I guess there are a few over there, just depends if any of their owners would be into breeding cockapoo's I guess. Not that I would want to stop you taking a trip over here of course!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Brilliant pictures - Soo cute (and love von's pics too). I know of an English Golden Cockapoo not a million miles from me now! his availability in 4 years may depend on behaviour until then!! not really, you know I wouldn't part with my 'golden boy'. xx


You know Dudley is the exact reason why we want that!!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Both gorgeous dogs.....and dandelions are way better than chicken sh.t that mine eat!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Donna I will do you a deal... I will find you the best English Cockapoo, if you bring a baby Jake with you?? PLEEEASSEEEEEEE


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Donna I will do you a deal... I will find you the best English Cockapoo, if you bring a baby Jake with you?? PLEEEASSEEEEEEE


Could you make that 2 please?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Donna I will do you a deal... I will find you the best English Cockapoo, if you bring a baby Jake with you?? PLEEEASSEEEEEEE


Most days I have a stunning red devil you could have if you want..... 

On a serious note Hubby and I were talking about, some day a long time from now, getting an English cocker and maybe doing a once a year breed of English cockapoos as there are just none here and they are so different than the Americans. (of course the fact that I have watched a video on whelping and read many of the posts on here I am scared to try)


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

And would you ever be able to part with the puppies?!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh woweeeee Donna. Sounds great!! What a plan! I will definitely come to visit your pups


----------

